# Physical fitness and laziness



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

How many of you are physically fit? I am not as fit as I should be for my age, or as I'd like to be. Also how many of you are lazy. I'll tell you right now I'm friking lazy. Ever since I dropped my rotc program my physical fitness has dropped greatly. So my question is how many or you work out or keep your cardio/endurance up? I don't, but I think I need too and I think it's something everyone should do.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I completely agree. I usually walk an hour a day with a 15lb backpack on, over rough terrain. Helps quite a bit and I look forward to it. Feb I was lazier than normal, there were quite a few -25 and lower days. I tend to go through spurts where I will do a boot camp style thing every day after work than walk with the sac for an hour. Other days there is just not enough time. Do what you can as often as you can. Gunny said it best "you don't stop working out when you get older, stopping working out makes you older" - well, maybe a bit of a paraphrase, but the gist is there.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

60 run two miles in about 13 minutes. Still pass Army PT of a 21 year old with ease . Down side is as the age increase recovery time does also. Some type of program is a big plus to living better as you age.
I know my day is coming but I can delay it some .


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

firefighter72 said:


> How many of you are physically fit? I am not as fit as I should be for my age, or as I'd like to be. Also how many of you are lazy. I'll tell you right now I'm friking lazy. Ever since I dropped my rotc program my physical fitness has dropped greatly. So my question is how many or you work out or keep your cardio/endurance up? I don't, but I think I need too and I think it's something everyone should do.


My nickname used to be dozer. Because I'm not fast, but I pull twice my weight, consistently. I can be lazy like the rest of them, but prefer not to.

It takes something major for me to not be doing something.

As far as fit? I'm 5'11" and about 230lbs. Yes I have a gut. Refer back to the "dozer" nickname. I may not get to the finish line first, but I'll eventually cross it, carrying a friend or 2. Slow and steady wins the race


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I love to work out. I go to the gym as much as work lets me. I have to admit that at almost 46 my joints (especially right shoulder) do not like heavy weights anymore. Keep your ass moving!


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

I make it a priority to be fit and strong, because there's nothing I can do to improve my chances for a better quality of life over the next four decades or so, SHTF or not. I wouldn't say I'm overall inclined to be physically lazy, but I do have my days! But I don't let the lazy stop me, cuz at my age getting back what's lost from a lazy stretch is Way too slow and painful.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

There used to be a mountain in the Dallas-Fort Worth metromess. You wouldn't know it because it's all flatland now. I was carved outta that mountain. Sledgehammers and chisels. Plus a lil TNT. Now you have the beast known as Arklatex... And I'm lazy too. Like the alpha male of the lion pride.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

One fist of iron, the other of steel, if the right one don't a-getcha then the left one will, Arklatex?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Walk 2 miles every morning at a brisk pace and do calisthenics that target my spinal muscles because I have Osteo Arthritis. I will also be incorporating 80 minutes on a recumbent cycle every week too. At 50 I'm in rough shape as far as pain goes. I have been exercising for decades. I can only imagine how rough I would feel without it.


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

I try to do some cardio at least 3 times a week, usually a 8 to 10 mile ride on the exercise bike, Lately I have only been able to go as often as the pain allows.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

When I finish this pizza and beer and catch my breath, I'll post about my level of fitness...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Gave up my gym membership because it was way too crowded and they frown on people working out nude. But I do still workout. Have weights and a treadmill in the garage. I hike at least 10 miles a week, surf and mountain bike. Always gotta keep moving.

If you are in that phase of trying to get motivated to workout/exercise but you just can't seem to do it start off doing something you actually enjoy. Basketball, bike riding, hiking, full contact checkers! 

And look into yoga. Low impact and will amaze you. And I'm not a granola eating hippy either. I watch free yoga videos on YouTube in the comfort of my own home.


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm 60, currently building a house so that's enough exercise right now.

When finished I'll probably go back to my routine of walking 5-10k every day through the bush.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

when i was playing rugby i was in very good shape and was about 83kg that was 2 years ago now i am 98 and i have pretty big belly but working out is the most importing thing ever ! I was not working out this two years because of intesnive studding and national exams i didn't had any energy to workout and i was 107 kg now when I am free from that and started working out i lost 9 kgs so guys believe me workout is the best thing and being in a good shape 1 its very not nice for your body and organism being fat 2 you need good shape if you are a hunter 3 you need to be in good shape for survival situation and last but not least 4 all girls like you in good shape (well the body shape is not the most important , more important is how you can talk to girls when i was huge i had enough girls) 
I dont eat dishes with many fat and oil , i eat healthy food like vegetables and fruit grown naturally in the villages of georgia , every morning till university i get up and run and workout outdoors i don't care it is sun rain or snow , i workout in any condition  the only day when i dont workout is the second day after nice party with friends or someones birthday or something like that because i can drink very much and on second day i have a hangover  (i drink about once week so 1 day every week i dont workout  )


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

graynomad said:


> I'm 60, currently building a house so that's enough exercise right now.
> 
> When finished I'll probably go back to my routine of walking 5-10k every day through the bush.


I look forward to seeing pictures of your house! Thanks


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I used to be a workout warrior but age has slowed that. I swim laps when the weather is warm here in Texas and still work the heavy bag. Light weights. 3 ruptured discs eleiminates the heavy weight lifting like I used to. Starting to run again as well and lost weight so I feel fairly good. At 55 I won't outdo a 21 year old that's in shape but I still can get it done if necessary.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Do I workout?!! Hell yeah I do!! I can take any of you sorry saps!!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

LOL Leave it to Mish.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Mish said:


> Do I workout?!! Hell yeah I do!! I can take any of you sorry saps!!


You're a nut!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> LOL Leave it to Mish.


I do workout though. I switch back and forth from Insanity and T25. By summertime I will be a beast!!


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Mish said:


> I do workout though. I switch back and forth from Insanity and T25. By summertime I will be a beast!!


Pics?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

keith9365 said:


> Pics?


I've sent you enough pictures!! hehe


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

keith9365 said:


> Pics?


I snuck into the Ladies Only Section and found these pics, have no idea why they were there but in the interest of transparency...


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

I start by eating right. I rarely drink, I'm not good at it. I eat a good amount of fruits and salads. I do cardio 3-4 times a week. One day may be 40 minutes hard on an elliptical, the next walking on a treadmill at 3.8 mph for 40-60 minutes. During good weather I walk outside on trails with a pack. In the summer I bike 15-20 mikes every Saturday. I am 56 years old and I think I am doing well. Nobody guesses my age within 10 years. It's not easy but it is worth it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

scramble4a5 said:


> I start by eating right. I rarely drink, I'm not good at it. I eat a good amount of fruits and salads. I do cardio 3-4 times a week. One day may be 40 minutes hard on an elliptical, the next walking on a treadmill at 3.8 mph for 40-60 minutes. During good weather I walk outside on trails with a pack. In the summer I bike 15-20 mikes every Saturday. I am 56 years old and I think I am doing well. Nobody guesses my age within 10 years. It's not easy but it is worth it.


They say somewhere is a twin of you...scramble4a5 is my opposite...

(Slippy then washes the doughnut down with a Jack and Coke while he lounges on the sofa looking at the glorious sunshine day and feeling old )


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

My weakness has always been my core muscles. I used to ride bicycle about 2K to 4K a year. I'm probably closer to 1.5K a year now. I can have a long layoff and be back to reasonable condition of cardio in about a month of structured riding. My core muscles never seem to get strong. Until I discovered the wheel of torture. Better known as the ab sculpter, it is a small 6" wheel with an axle thru the center and handles on the axle. On your knees to start roll the wheel forward as far as you dare and then bring it back in. I'm up to 12 reps/3 sets and making progress. It works your core from the bottom of the sternum to the pubic bone, it works your arms shoulders lower back and thighs a little. Check it out on youtube, impressive stuff to strive towards. Can be bought at Walmart, there is a cheap version and a spring loaded version. Both will work well for you if you stick with it. Mine is in my living room and I work it during commercials on TV.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Run a minimum of three times a week with one long run of 5+ miles. While overseas I lifted everyday except Sunday; but since I have been home I reduced it down to strength training only three days during the week; but supplement that with working out every morning with basic PT/calisthenics every day. My kids have a kids marathon tomorrow and I have my marathon on Sunday so between exercise and staying active outside with swim, surf, and bikes the wife and I try to keep everyone healthy.

The AB Wheel of pain... I hate that damn thing. But I use it everyday and when prepping for a PT test I repeat an hourly workout if possible of 50 rolls, 50 pushups, 50 crunches, 25 dips, 10 pullups.









Putting the wife on the ab roller.. funniest thing in the world.

I never want myself or my family to be to tired or unable to function if put into a situation that physical ability is needed to survive.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I will b e 71 next month, my wife just turned 65, we walk 5 miles everyday. we walk a 19 minute mile.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I hurt my back about 5 yrs ago, so all I do is walk. I usually take Luke, my German Shepherd, and we go about 2 miles. 
Took him out this past weekend into the woods.
Got chiggers and ticks!!! :grey:


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

baglady said:


> i hurt my back about 5 yrs ago, so all i do is walk. I usually take luke, my german shepherd, and we go about 2 miles.
> Took him out this past weekend into the woods.
> Got chiggers and ticks!!! :grey:


i hate chiggers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

slewfoot said:


> I will b e 71 next month, my wife just turned 65, we walk 5 miles everyday. we walk a 19 minute mile.


Darnit Slew, you're my bud and all but I've said it before and I'll say it again...you got some nerve flaunting that sweet young thing (what is she? 35?) next to you in your avatar picture while your 65 year old wife is sitting at home... Shame on you!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

keith9365 said:


> i hate chiggers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey Hey...I don't like 'em either but lets show a little political correctness around here damnit!!!


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Darnit Slew, you're my bud and all but I've said it before and I'll say it again...you got some nerve flaunting that sweet young thing (what is she? 35?) next to you in your avatar picture while your 65 year old wife is sitting at home... Shame on you!


Well thank you Slippy for the complement on my wife. Come May 26th we will be married 45 years. That picture was taken about 2 years ago. I do believe it is our diet that keeps her looking good. We only eat certified grass fed beef, pork, lamb. And organic eggs. We try and not eat anything that has chemicals added to it. It does make it tough to go eat out but once in a while we have to cheat.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

BagLady said:


> I hurt my back about 5 yrs ago, so all I do is walk. I usually take Luke, my German Shepherd, and we go about 2 miles.
> Took him out this past weekend into the woods.
> Got chiggers and ticks!!! :grey:


You do what you are able. Walking is great for you and the dog...


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I snuck into the Ladies Only Section and found these pics, have no idea why they were there but in the interest of transparency...


OK who in the hell took pics of me??? MISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

I hate getting old, I used to bench over 300 and run 5 miles a night, now I lift my sorry ass into the pisser and run to dinner. Really heavy crap has never been a issue, I lift over 100 lbs daily at work. the only thing that has changed is the level of oxy they give me for the pain. If anyone has ever watched House my wife swears she is married to him. when the SHTF I am going to be jacking assholes for their pain meds. that or I am going to be the nastiest cripple in the neighborhood


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

jeff70 said:


> I hate getting old, I used to bench over 300 and run 5 miles a night, now I lift my sorry ass into the pisser and run to dinner. Really heavy crap has never been a issue, I lift over 100 lbs daily at work. the only thing that has changed is the level of oxy they give me for the pain. If anyone has ever watched House my wife swears she is married to him. when the SHTF I am going to be jacking assholes for their pain meds. that or I am going to be the nastiest cripple in the neighborhood


I can relate. I never went to a doctor after hurting my back. I went to my Chiropractor. After about the 6th visit, I was worse off. So, after awhile, I started walking. I had been getting 6 painkillers a month (i won't say from where) for the really bad times, and then I would only take a 1/2 a pill. So then the meds were no longer available, and I just had to tough it out, and use ibuprofen. 
I never got dependant on them, which was good. But, I do have to limit myself to what I can do. 
I worked in construction, and was used to lifting a lot. With our horses, I used to throw the 50lb. feed bags over my shoulder. I can't do those things anymore. Realizing your limits and sticking to it is tough. But, that's what you have to do. 
Try weaning yourself a bit at a time from the painkillers. Take Ibuprofen (4 of them) with your dose. It makes your painkiller last longer, and more effective.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Dalarast said:


> Run a minimum of three times a week with one long run of 5+ miles. While overseas I lifted everyday except Sunday; but since I have been home I reduced it down to strength training only three days during the week; but supplement that with working out every morning with basic PT/calisthenics every day. My kids have a kids marathon tomorrow and I have my marathon on Sunday so between exercise and staying active outside with swim, surf, and bikes the wife and I try to keep everyone healthy.
> 
> The AB Wheel of pain... I hate that damn thing. But I use it everyday and when prepping for a PT test I repeat an hourly workout if possible of 50 rolls, 50 pushups, 50 crunches, 25 dips, 10 pullups.
> 
> ...


I've heard conflicting reports on the ab roller. Can you prove your results for me by providing photographs of your before and after abs?! Ok, just after will be fine. At least two or three pictures should do. Maybe a candle in the background in one of them...you know for lighting. 

Thanks


----------



## Ready4Nukes (Oct 2, 2013)

For me it's a combination of working out using only body weight and yoga. The yoga helps more than I can accurately describe. What it does for your core, and your balance, is amazing. I laughed about it for years and finally gave it a try and I have been doing it 3x per week ever since. Works you out good too! I do mine at this gym where they instruct you, but there's tons of dvds etc that walk you through it.

For prepping/survival mode, it really is an ideal exercise because it takes almost no space, just the size of your body.

I do push-ups as well to keep the chest and arms good, but other that and yoga, I don't do anything, and I'm in great shape.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Can still swing an axe just not as many hours as I once could.


----------

